#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   talonaviculare arthrose >

## ncyga

Hallo ich bin neu hier. Meine tochter 14 Jahre hat seit einigen Monaten starke Schmerzen am li. Fuß. Die erste Diagnose lautete Mittelfußfraktur. Bekam dann einen Oped SChuh verschrieben, wurde aber auch nicht besser. Zum Kontrollröntgen waren wir dann bei einem Chirurgen der keine Franktur feststellen konnte. Trotz weiterhin starker Schmerzen bekam sie dann eine LU-Gipsschiene die auch nichts gebracht hat. Ein MRT des Mittelfußes ergab ein Oedem. Der Chirurg meinte das aber keine weitere Behandlung außer Krankengymnastik nötig sei. Beschwerden trotz Medikamente(paracetamol, Ibuprofen 400mg ) nicht besser. Der Krankengymnast sagte, das er, wenn er das Sprunggelenk provoziert meine Tochter starke Schmerzen hat. Daruafhin haben wir einen anderen Chirurgen aufgesucht, der ein MRT vom Sprunggelenk gemacht hat. Dies ergab ein Knochenmarksoedem am dorsalen Talus und eine talonaviculare Arthrose. Sie hat außerdem eine Hashimoto Thyreoiditis (Autoimmunerkrankung der SChilddrüse). Bei uns in der Familie sind mehrere Leute mit Rheuma. Bei den Blutuntersuchungen hat sie Antikörper ANA IFT 1:640 erhöht. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das Rheuma sei  kann? Wir verzweifeln langsam, meine Tochter natürlich am meisten, da sie nur unter starken Schmerzen gehen kann und mit Krücken. Ích danke schonmal im vorraus und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 
Mit freudlichen Grüßen 
N.

----------


## lucy230279

Eine Arthrose ist ja eine Form des Rheumas. 
Rheuma ist nicht vererbbar, nur die Veranlagung dazu. Auch die erhöhten Antikörper könnten ein Zeichen sein. 
Doch die letzendliche Diagnose für eine juvenile Arthritis kann nur ein Rheumatologe stellen.
Ich hoffe dass ihr da schon einen Termin gemacht habt und wünsche dir und deiner Familie einen guten, schmerzfreien Start ins neue Jahr.

----------


## ncyga

Entschuldigung das ich mich jetzt erst melde. Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Trotzdem wissen wir immer noch nicht was mit meiner Tochter los ist. Sie hat jetzt einen Vollgips am Sprunggellenk. Wir haben noch einen zweiten Rat in Anspruch genommen, der meint das sie jetzt erstmal Diclo 75mg 2x1 Tbl. für 10 Tage nehmen soll, dann den Gips ab und dann weiter sehen, evtl. Spritze ins Sprunggelenk oder Arthroskopie, weiß auch nicht so genau ob es Rheuma sein kann (Gelenk nicht geschwollen oder gerötet), Diclo hilft ein bisschen. Rheumawerte o.B. außer ANA Titer 1:640 erhöht.  Könntet euch ja vielleicht nochmal zu diese Sache äußern. Ich danke Euch schonmal im voraus. Gruß N.

----------


## ncyga

Hallo habe noch was vergessen, im MRT haben sie eine geringe talonaviculare Arthrose gesehen und ein Knochenmarkoedem. Rheuma ? Arthrose ist ja ein Knochenverschleiß, heißt das denn gleichzeitig Rheuma ? Sie ist erst 15 Jahre.

----------

